# Was sind Premium- bzw. Vertragshändler?



## Eisenfaust (23. November 2003)

Verehrtes Forum 

Die Liste der regionalen wie überregionalen Bergwerk-Händler wird vermittels zweier Attribute in zwei Klassen unterteilt. Da wären einerseits die "Premiumhändler" und andererseits die "Vertragshändler".

Wer kann mir sagen, wie sich beide Gruppen grundsätzlich unterscheiden, weshalb diese Trennung gemacht wird und welche Vor- oder Nachteile ich als Bergwerk-Interessierter bei der einen oder anderen Gruppe habe?

Vielen Dank im voraus,
Eisenfaust


----------



## Fettkloß (23. November 2003)

die vertragshändler sin die die meinen sie können dir mal nen bike besorgen und die premiumhändler sind die die sagen ja wir könnten dir schon ein bike besorgen .

also der witz dran ist der - zumindest meine erfahrung - es gibt keinen unterschied - jedenfalls nicht einen der für mich als kunde sichtbar war .

um den wirklichen unterschied herauszufinden müsste toni das mal aufklären - vielleicht werden die premis schneller beliefert oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (23. November 2003)

Eisenfaust, ich denke es handelt sich dabei um zwei verschiedene Vertriebsmodelle von Bergwerk. Premiumhändler werden sicher das ganze Produktportfolio von Bergwerk abdecken, wo hingegen Vertragshändler nur einen bestimmten Anteil im Programm haben. Mit diesen Modellen würde Bergwerk verschiedenen Zielgruppen von Vertriebspartnern Lösungen zur Ergänzung ihrer eigenen Produktsortimente bieten.


----------



## AnthonyXIV (24. November 2003)

HI @ all, 

die Unterscheidung  Premium- bzw. Vertragshändler, ist eigentlich ein "interner" Status, d. h. je nach Volumen der Bestellung bietet Bergwerk für den Händler verschiedene Konditionen. Ein Premiumhändler wird von seiten der Fa. Bergwerk noch ein wenig  mehr versorgt.
Jeder Händler hat natürlich zu Beginn einer Saison die Wahl...  Premium- oder Vertragshändler zu werden.
Eine Wertung ist dies natürlich in keinster Weise, denn wie wir alle wissen sind alle Bergwerk Händler überaus kompetent! 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Eisenfaust (26. November 2003)

Lieber AnthonyXIV,
sicher zielte meine Frage nicht auf irgendeine hierarchische Bewertung der Kompetenz. Meine Vermutung wird aber durch Deine Stellungnahme bestätigt und nun gebietet es die Logik des Marktes auch daraus zu schlußfolgern, daß ein Premiumhändler aufgrund seiner höheren Absätze eben auch andere "Einkaufskonditionen" erhält. 
Mit dieser "Vorentscheidung" könnte ich theoretisch meine Anfragen bei lokalen Distributoren koordinieren. Als erstes werden natürlich die angefragt, die das Attribut 'Priumium' führen. Ich danke für die Antwort.

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## girasol (21. April 2004)

Nach Auskunft der Vertriebsabteilung von Bergwerk, geniessen die Premiumhändler auch einen besonderen Gebietsschutz.
D.h. no chance Bergwerk-Bikes ins Programm zu nehmen wenns an Deinem Ort einen Premiumhändler gibt.


----------



## Liwi (30. April 2004)

AnthonyXIV schrieb:
			
		

> HI @ all,
> 
> die Unterscheidung  Premium- bzw. Vertragshändler, ist eigentlich ein "interner" Status, d. h. je nach Volumen der Bestellung bietet Bergwerk für den Händler verschiedene Konditionen. Ein Premiumhändler wird von seiten der Fa. Bergwerk noch ein wenig  mehr versorgt.
> Jeder Händler hat natürlich zu Beginn einer Saison die Wahl...  Premium- oder Vertragshändler zu werden.
> ...




Ja , Ja  so wie etwa der Schwätzer im Albtal bei Ettlingen ?


----------

